# My Little Wine Garden...



## BDKS (Feb 27, 2009)

And I mean little. I ordered a few plants to add to the yard. Last year was my first veggie garden. I am adding some fruit this year. Hopefully I can grow enough cuttings in a few years to make some wine.






Delivery Estimate: 03/31/09 - 04/07/09... Are the here yet???? 

Hansen's Bush Pie Cherry Tree







Apache Blackberries


----------



## Scott (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmm them look so good, wine, pies, ice cream toppins, crisp..........


Happy planting


----------



## gaudet (Feb 27, 2009)

Wish I had the space to plant a bunch of blackberries, alas we have to go out and pick them from the park and the woods. A buddy of mine bought about 20 muscadine vines and a lot of blackberry vines and plans on planting them soon. He has about 10 acres of land and the space to do what I'd like to. But I'll help him with the planting. And hope he offers up some of the fruits. Enjoy the plants Bobby.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck with the fruits of your labor. Hope they start bearing relatively young for you. It's hard to wait tooo many years to get a crop- sort of like waiting years for a good wine to age!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations...Hope your babies arrive safe and sound....
This is only the beginning....
Now you will need bird netting too.

Your Hansen's Bush Cherries look just like the SandCherries we grow and make wine with....Very nice. Just made a batch of SandCherry Wine and added some Zante Raisins...going to be really good.

They taste like a mild ChokeCherry, but are much larger fruits and easier and more rewarding to pick.....

The birds will plant many new plants for you...everywhere.
I mulch ours with straw and the mice have planted many new plants too...in clusters coming up from under the straw.

They are great little bushes and will produce by next year....
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## BDKS (Feb 27, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> Congratulations...Hope your babies arrive safe and sound....
> This is only the beginning....
> Now you will need bird netting too.
> 
> ...



Wish I had more room. I had 5 acres at the previous house. I did not garden. Now I have a city lot. Maybe in a few years, at least land is still cheap here. Would like to expand veggies and try grapes.


----------

